# Wade Fishing Seabrook - Galveston



## Saucerito

I'm looking for a wade fishing spot with fairly easy access somewhere between Seabrook and Galveston for a group of 5 (bachelor party) on Saturday morning. We have varying levels of experience from never fished to fishing most weekends. We'll want to use live shrimp, so a bait shop close by is a plus. I'm not looking for any honey holes, just a place the five of us can soak some shrimp and catch a few fish.

I've really only waded the Seabrook Flats and Cold Pass, so not much experience between there. Water levels can get pretty high in the Seabrook Flats, and I haven't had any luck there so I would prefer somewhere else. We'll be coming from Clear Lake.

Is wading safe out by the Texas City Dike or near the Moses Lake Flood Gate?


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Theres a good spot on 2nd St.........pull over to the side of road BEFORE u you cross the water.
And walk to you right


----------



## Saucerito

I've fished there with artificials a few times. It might just be a little small of an area to fish at for 5 people, especially if other people are out there.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

It should be free of any waders


----------



## John_B_1

Seawolf park holds trout this time of year, park before the no parking signs follow the trail of the right side to the water and fish out towards
The channel


----------



## Herb Burnwell

at the Dike you can wade Mosquito Island, be careful it drops off quick on the west side of the island. it is all hard sand and shell bottom. 

you can also wade Skyline Drive from the base of the dike all the way down to near the flood gates. the bottom is all hard sand with mix shell, and maybe a pocket or two of mud... 

plenty of room out there for five guys, and it is good this time of the year for trout and flounder.


----------



## Saucerito

Can I park all along skyline drive?


----------



## ruquick

Saucerito said:


> Can I park all along skyline drive?


Yes


----------



## Mako2

*wade fishin*

Make sure you do not have valuables in your vehicle. Lots of break ins on
Skyline Dr. while you are fishin. Theives know it's hard for you to wade back in fast enough.

Mako2


----------



## Backlash Billy

And bring bug spray!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner

Backlash Billy said:


> And bring bug spray!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And 5 life jackets always wear it at the dike and seawolf.


----------



## texasmr2

Can you guys/gals put me in touch with Adam, tell him Gregg is hunting him and he will understand.

Regards,
Gregg


----------



## Crusader

Herb Burnwell said:


> at the Dike you can wade Mosquito Island, be careful it drops off quick on the west side of the island. it is all hard sand and shell bottom.


Guys, where is Mosquito Island? I can't find it on google maps...


----------



## OnedayScratch

Looking down the dike, turn left.


----------



## Crusader

OnedayScratch said:


> Looking down the dike, turn left.


Can you post google map link? I can't see it


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Crusader said:


> Can you post google map link? I can't see it


----------



## Rip A Lip Man

I have had success on the Galveston seawall, by the pleasure pier. on the right side there are pillers and I usually am about 10 yards away from the pillers. There are usually some nice reds under the pier and trout in between the 2nd and third bars. Live shrimp or DOA plastics are the best good luck people


----------

